

BlurryPeople.com/#hn - talk to awesome fellow HN'ers - sssparkkk
http://www.blurrypeople.com/#hn

======
sssparkkk
Had a great conversation with a fellow entrepreneur a few days ago; so I
figured it might be nice to have a 'channel' on BlurryPeople that allows you
to talk to fellow HN'ers.

Let me know what you think!

------
sketchup
Great initiative! Is it be possible to get topic specific hashtags as well? A
notification about the selected channel would be nice to have as well (on the
frontpage).

Good luck,

T.

~~~
sssparkkk
Yes, topic specific hashtags would be possible. However, I think the chance of
a channel becoming active enough to become interesting is bigger when it's
targeted to an existing community. Like HN.

Thanks for the notification suggestion, will think about that!

------
ifesdjeen
good job, sssparkkk!

actually, i like that service way more than any chatroulette-like things. that
one actually makes impersonalization before you can see the face of the
person. most of time i was getting skipped. now i have a chance to actually
meet the person before i get skipped)

nice talking to you :)

------
pavel_lishin
Upvoting this just so that it gets to the front page, so I'm not sitting in
front of an idle "Waiting..." screen.

